# OK, This cracks me up



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Quoted from an ebay ad:

!!!!!!! EDDY MERCKX MX LEADER MOLTINI !!!!!!!

Almost NEW perfect Merckx Steel Bike, ridden on rollers inside for 200

miles, seen light of day only ONCE in the driveway............... 

Rare MX Leader in Moltini colors!!!!!!!!!

VERY, VERY, VERY...... LIGHT


"Very light" and "MX Leader" in the same ad seems like one of those oxy-moron things.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*I hear ya!*

VERY, VERY, VERY...... LIGHT

I would have preferred very, very, very......heavy, but rides like a dream, corners like it's on rails, descends like a lead balloon, stiff frame yet smooth ride over the rough roads, etc..


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

*I saw that too*



jroden said:


> Quoted from an ebay ad:
> 
> !!!!!!! EDDY MERCKX MX LEADER MOLTINI !!!!!!!
> 
> ...




I saw that exact bike. I was just pissin my pants trying to figure out how a 4 pound frame could be light, let alone VERY, VERY, VERY.......LIGHT. No matter how much the parts cost or how light THEY are, it's not gonna make a FRIGGIN 4 POUND FRAME LIGHT.


----------

